# Please help with diet and a workout plan



## Nutcracker (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey there, 

I am 36 year old male, 5.8 feet height. 220 lb. weight.  bf. %27-30

Profession: teacher, so not much moving around.

I have no particular diet, or workout. I really want to get shredded and start a healthy lifestyle. Please help with diet and workout plan. 

P.S. Do I take any supplements? if yes, then which ones? if you wish I could post my pics as well.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 10, 2014)

You joined the forum over 2 1/2 years ago and you're asking for help with such basics as a workout and diet? I would say you have had plenty of time to read up on those things. We like to help people that help themselves. Do some research on here then post up a diet and workout that you come up with and then ask for help in fine tuning it and your request will be taken more seriously.


----------



## Nutcracker (Apr 10, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> You joined the forum over 2 1/2 years ago and you're asking for help with such basics as a workout and diet? I would say you have had plenty of time to read up on those things. We like to help people that help themselves. Do some research on here then post up a diet and workout that you come up with and then ask for help in fine tuning it and your request will be taken more seriously.



very true, thanks anyways.


----------



## Nutcracker (Apr 10, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> You joined the forum over 2 1/2 years ago and you're asking for help with such basics as a workout and diet? I would say you have had plenty of time to read up on those things. We like to help people that help themselves. Do some research on here then post up a diet and workout that you come up with and then ask for help in fine tuning it and your request will be taken more seriously.



any recommended articles?


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 10, 2014)

Nutcracker said:


> any recommended articles?



Just use the search bar and you'll find hundreds on those topics. Visit the training forum for information on workouts.


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 11, 2014)

Nutcracker said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am 36 year old male, 5.8 feet height. 220 lb. weight.  bf. %27-30
> 
> ...



Exercise:
Start by walking. Get up off the chair and go for a walk.

Diet: 
Cut out all processed foods. If it comes in a box or a can, don't eat it.

As you get more motivated because you'll feel better just by simply getting started, join a gym and learn to properly weight train.
A simple full body program is a good way to start.

Tweak your diet by tracking what you are eating and keep cutting out all of the bad stuff like sugars and inflammatory foods.

As far as supplements: start slow and take only what you need. Remember they are supplements.
Fish oil, Vit D and Vit C are some basics.


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 13, 2014)

1. Immediately stop all breads, grains, pasta, corn, sugar. Don't eat anything that comes in a package.
2. Focus on meat, chicken, fish and fowl, nuts and seeds. Get your carbs from fibrous vegetables.
You will notice a huge surge in energy. Cutting out the sugar, which has been lowering you testosterone, and raising good fats will raise your testosterone.

3. Start a good lifting program that concentrates on compound lifts like bench press, military presses, pull ups, deadlifts, squats. Shoot for 10 reps. These will also raise your testosterone level. Keep rest periods between sets to a minute or so. Do 2-3 sets each exercise.

4. Get your testosterone level checked. You are probably deficient.

It's a lifestyle. Embrace it.
Good luck.


----------



## Anthony Tate (Apr 14, 2014)

also you need to find out the quantity of the food you taking to maintain your health.


----------



## Nutcracker (Apr 14, 2014)

Powermaster said:


> Exercise:
> Start by walking. Get up off the chair and go for a walk.
> 
> Diet:
> ...




Thank you  for your advice. Appreciate it.


----------



## Nutcracker (Apr 14, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> 1. Immediately stop all breads, grains, pasta, corn, sugar. Don't eat anything that comes in a package.
> 2. Focus on meat, chicken, fish and fowl, nuts and seeds. Get your carbs from fibrous vegetables.
> You will notice a huge surge in energy. Cutting out the sugar, which has been lowering you testosterone, and raising good fats will raise your testosterone.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your advice. I appreciate it.


----------



## Nutcracker (Apr 14, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Just use the search bar and you'll find hundreds on those topics. Visit the training forum for information on workouts.



I will post my diet and workout plans soon.


----------



## Mincow (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd like to compare notes. I'm in a similar situation.


----------

